# Dye sub on EVA flip flops



## anb2007 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello
Anybody knows of a coating that could be applied to plastic EVA flip flops that would allow them to be sublimated?
Thanks


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm a bit unsure what these flipflops are, but I'd be really leary of trying it. Dye sub substrates will have to be heatpressed for at least a minute and at 400 degrees fahrenheit, and when you say plastic flipflop, the first image that flashed into my mind was a spatula scraping goo off the heatpress. Most everything I've read about the DIY sub sprays is that they're hard to work with and generally don't produce a very good result, however there may be something more industrial out there that one of the more advanced printers know of!

Edit: Just to clarify since I see some folks not sure what flipflops are. I do know what a flipflop is (very loose footwear most popular for around the house, or at summertime), just unsure of this particular brand/style. I actually used to call them thongs as a kid, but I believe bikinis have taken over the common usage of that term now.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

There are products called Goose Juice and Monster Coat. People don't favour them too much for apparel as it leaves a "feel". But for flip flops that would be ok (unless of course they melt in the process). I believe Eva is a high density closed cell foam but I'm not sure if it will take the heat but you never know. You could try a very little sample in a fabric sandwich and press it between teflon sheets maybe and see what happens. I was thinking maybe that way if it is a mess, it would mostly stick to the fabric bits before it sticks to the teflon? For me, I wouldn't just stick the whole flip flop unprotected in the press.

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

CYO™ Dye Sub Spray Coating - Heat Transfer Supplies | LRi
Laserproducions offers a spray on. I never used it though.What is a flip flop by the way?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been doing sublimation for over 8 years and I have never found a DIY spray or application to put a polymer coating on an object that will be commercially viable. You will get runs, streaks and other imperfections that increase the waste costs. Some may like this method...I just don't and I have tried about 4 different products. I am not sure about the flipflops..sublimation requires the polymer coating or polyester material and must be able to take heat at 400F for 1 to 6 minutes...depending on the material..


----------



## Mister David (Apr 7, 2009)

Forget about spray ons for flip flops, it wont give a hard enough wear - we have developed and are already using a hard polyester material which acts as a substrate for the dye sub and a lamination for the black eva base of the flip flop.
I am new to this forum & whilst I understand the strict rules about not being able to push a product on here, I am struggling just where on the forum I can tell people about it !
If somebody can tell me I would be grateful.
Mister David


----------



## neville (Oct 10, 2015)

Mister David said:


> Forget about spray ons for flip flops, it wont give a hard enough wear - we have developed and are already using a hard polyester material which acts as a substrate for the dye sub and a lamination for the black eva base of the flip flop.
> I am new to this forum & whilst I understand the strict rules about not being able to push a product on here, I am struggling just where on the forum I can tell people about it !
> If somebody can tell me I would be grateful.
> Mister David


Hi David can you send me details of substrate


----------



## vic78 (May 1, 2016)

We introduce direct sublimation printing on Eva without any fabric


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, what is an "EVA flip flop"? Is it just the foam ones like Conde sells?


----------



## vic78 (May 1, 2016)

Eva foam or rubber both can be printed with sublimation


----------



## ButterflybabyDubai (May 28, 2021)

vic78 said:


> We introduce direct sublimation printing on Eva without any fabric


Hi Vic, Could you send me more information on this please


----------



## Robcito (Jun 6, 2021)

Mister David said:


> Forget about spray ons for flip flops, it wont give a hard enough wear - we have developed and are already using a hard polyester material which acts as a substrate for the dye sub and a lamination for the black eva base of the flip flop.
> I am new to this forum & whilst I understand the strict rules about not being able to push a product on here, I am struggling just where on the forum I can tell people about it !
> If somebody can tell me I would be grateful.
> Mister David


Hi, could you send us more information about the hard poliéster material please.


----------



## hitllevn (Aug 23, 2014)

vic78 said:


> We introduce direct sublimation printing on Eva without any fabric


Hello., Vic. Can you show me your information please. My email [email protected]. I am really interested in sublimation on EVA flip flops


----------

